# I did it



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I ordered the D3 and it is supposed to be here Tuesday. I can hardly wait.
My wife is so wonderfully understanding and supportive it's rediculous.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

You dawg! I am so jealous...I just want a D80! Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, James.
I know you are going to have fun with that one.
Mike


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Welcome to the club ;-)


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

you are definitely a gonna now.



can't wait to see what you do with it. 

rosesm


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Sweet....Congratulations James....


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice...Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Go ahead and order the 14-24/2.8...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Ahhh, heck, you probably deserve it. Nice guy, works hard, why not have some fun with your earnings? regards, Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Gee thanks Rich. That's the same thing my wife said. And thank you too Brett...that's just what I needed to hear. I'll probably wait at least a week or two on that.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Let me help you. 

Hurry up Tuesday. 

Come on Tuesday. 

Where you at Tuesday? 

Sure hope tomorrow is Tuesday. 

Is tomorrow Tuesday? 

Is Tuesday here yet?


----------

